

Global bacon shortage 'unavoidable' - Nooooo - Digit-Al
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/story/2012/09/25/bacon-shortage-pigs.html

======
Agustus
It is amazing how this is a story that was caused by politician choices and
the lack of supply and demand economics within a legislative body. 1.The
shortage is projected for Europe, but the cause is blamed on American corn
prices; this is not only due to the drought but also the allocation of corn to
ethanol requirements. If one goes to the farming statistics kept by the U.S.,
(<http://www.ers.usda.gov/data-products/feed-grains-database/>) the amount of
corn produced has been increasing. But, because of political motivations, we
need to burn portions of it, thus driving up the price. 2\. The cost of
raising pigs, legally, has gone up. In Florida there was an amendment to ban a
method of raising pigs, those facilities had to adopt a new method, thus
driving costs up.

------
corporalagumbo
It should be interesting to see how stresses on food production will play out
as climate change intensifies over the next decade.

